# My Speed Blindfold Adventures, Part 1



## CraigBouchard (Aug 25, 2006)

I've always wanted to try this, and today I finally did. I got a
21.94, though it was a DNF, during my Permutation I forgot to do a y2,
well it was actually a U2, and afterwards I figured it out, and
remembered that I memorised it, but forgot...So, I memorised for about
1 hours 35 minutes, with about a half hour of wasted time cuz I was
looking at an edge wrong. I think I can do this with about 30 minutes
of memo, its not hard at all. I'm going to try again, the scramble
was quite nice too, and I made a lot of mistakes with it. Here's the
solve:

Scramble: R2 U F2 U' D L2 B2 F' R L' B2 L2 F' U2 L' U' F' U2 R L2 F D'
U R U

Scrambled with Yellow on U and Green on F

Solved:
Cross: R D F' L2 B2 D
Pair 1: D y R U' R' D'
Pair 2: R U' R' U R U R'
Pair 3: U' L U L' U y' L' U' L
Pair 4: U' R' U R U y' L U L' U L U' L'
OLL: y' R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLL: The dreaded U2 that I forgot, R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

Now, after lunch I will do another 

Craig


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 25, 2006)

which method did you use craig? cuz it looks like fridrich.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes, yes that would be the one...


----------

